# 4. BERGWERK Saison-Opening 2008



## Rocklandbiker (20. August 2007)

Treffen der *BERGWERK**-Union* und allen Fan´s der Bikemanufaktur "*Made**in**Germany*"

[B]www.bergwerk-union.de[/B]


*Termin: 04.-06. April. 2008*

Wo:

​


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (14. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben die Möglichkeit unserer Termin um eine Woche auf den 11.-13.04 zu schieben. Ob das wettertechnisch Sinn macht ? Was meint Ihr ?
Ansonsten hätte ich noch einen Termin im September anzubieten.
26.-28.09. ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht. Was meint Ihr sollen wir tun ?

Gruß
RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (14. November 2007)

Also ich will alle drei Termin 
September ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Wenn ich da ans Wetter denkee. Aber in der Pfalz regnet es ja eh fast immer.
September find ich gut aber zu den anderen Terminen bin ich auch dabei.
gruß
raffic


----------



## chris84 (14. November 2007)

der erste termin müsste bei mir auf jeden fall gehen... bei dem zweiten kann ich noch nix sagen, könnte die ganz heiße Fase meine Bachelor-Thesis werden...

warum machen wir net einfach beide termine?   

obs sinn macht den ersten Termin wettertechnisch zu verschieben wage ich zu bezweifeln... das wird reine glückssache... am ende ärgern wir uns doch


----------



## Nikos (14. November 2007)

Da wir das Treffen ja mal als Saison-O P E N I N G eingeführt haben wäre der frühe Termin wohl passender.

Und das Wetter müssen wir eh nehmen wie´s kommt.

Zumal der Septembertermin wohl auch bei dem ein oder anderen in die Urlaubszeit fällt und damit Terminschwierigkeiten verursacht.
Und wenn: wer kommt ist da, wer net kommt, der weis gar nicht was er verpasst.

Rocky, lass nicht lange rumdiskutieren, denn es wird immer den ein oder den anderen geben dem der oder dieser Termin aus was für Gründen auch immer passt oder netpasst.
Also einfach jetzt schon frühzeitig einen Termin festlegen dann kann sich jeder darauf einstellen und Ende.

Ich bin für April!!!!!
Wenn ihrs im September macht bin ich auch dabei.

Auf jeden Fall: Freu mich drauf       



NIKOS


----------



## SLichti (15. November 2007)

@Rocky...
am Besten ein "..-Opening" und ein "...-seasonend" machen, oder?

Im Herbst halt nicht mit riesen Orga und so, sondern ne gemütliche Herbstausfahrt...

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (15. November 2007)

OK wir machen beide. Am 04.-06. April und 26.-28.09.


----------



## daif (19. November 2007)

So kennen wir dich Rocky!
Schaffst es dass eigentlich alle zufrieden sind!  

Ich bin ja bis Ende August in Amiland, aber im September hab ich natürlich Zeit!!! Freu mich jetzt schon drauf! Hoffentlich dann mit neuem Santa-Roß 

grüße


----------



## raffic (19. November 2007)

daif schrieb:


> So kennen wir dich Rocky!
> ! Hoffentlich dann mit neuem Santa-Roß
> 
> grüße



Verräter!!!!!


----------



## daif (19. November 2007)

das musst gerade du sagen


----------



## Fretchen (20. November 2007)

Verräter? Hat jemand nach uns gerufen?  
Termine sind vorgemerkt - wir gucken was geht - würden gern wieder dabei sein!
War ganz arg traurig, dass wir das letzte mal nicht da waren..... 

Fürs Waden durchkneten nach der Tour aber bitte schön anstellen  
Massage hab ich zu der Zeit dann schon längst abgeschlossen..... 

Ich hoffe man sieht sich! 
Die Caro und der Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (22. November 2007)

@Frettchen
Das hört sich doch gut an. Ausreden gibt es sowieso nicht


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. März 2008)

so da es ja nicht übers WE geht woltl ich jetzt mal wissen ob das nur zum "Tagestreffen" mit Tour umgeplant ist/wird. oder ob es ganz ausfallen muss!? also ich spreche von dem im April   ich wer auch it nem tagestripp einverstanden allerdings würd ich dann doch mal gernen so langsam wissen was abgeht! ob das samstag ist und wievel uhr...oder irgendwas!
dankeschonmal..

aso steinigt mich net wenn ich das sonst irgendwo überlesen haben sollte.. 

Gruß


----------



## Nomercy (24. März 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde. Ich merk mir mal den Termin vom 26. - 28. September, "10 Jahre BERGWERK" Jubiläumstreffen der Fan-Gemeinde im Pfälzerwald.


----------



## Optimizer (25. März 2008)

Ich befürchte es gibt nur maximal ne Tagestour...
momentan weiß ich nur, dass eventuell Nikos, Fibbs, Rocky und eventuell ich fahren würden. Von den anderen (alteingesessenen) hat man noch keine Resonanz bekommen....


----------



## Da Anhänger (25. März 2008)

ich würd mcih aj auch dazu zählen alelr dings wüsst cihda n  mal gerne ob das  samstags ist oder sonntag und ne Uhrzeit wär auch ganz gut. letztes jahr wäre ich auch nur für die Tour gekommen allerdings war ich da ja zu dumm das ganze zu finden!
Gruß


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. März 2008)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> ich würd mcih aj auch dazu zählen alelr dings wüsst cihda n  mal gerne ob das  samstags ist oder sonntag und ne Uhrzeit wär auch ganz gut. letztes jahr wäre ich auch nur für die Tour gekommen allerdings war ich da ja zu dumm das ganze zu finden!
> Gruß



sag mal ziehst Du ab und an einen ? oder ist Deine Tastatur irgendwie nicht richtig eingestellt ? Hast Du even.t zu dicke Finger ? zitterst Du mit unter ab und an ? oder bist Du auf der Flucht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (26. März 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich befürchte es gibt nur maximal ne Tagestour...
> momentan weiß ich nur, dass eventuell Nikos, Fibbs, Rocky und eventuell ich fahren würden. Von den anderen (alteingesessenen) hat man noch keine Resonanz bekommen....



ich bin wieder gesund 
fahre also auch mit.
wann ist das denn nun?


----------



## Da Anhänger (26. März 2008)

ne ne ich zitter nicht ich zieh an nichts und trink auch nichts falsches.man konnte doch erahnen was da stehen sollte...also wann is das nun!??


----------



## Bergwerk71 (27. März 2008)

:sing:Icccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhh koooooooommmmmmmmeeeee immmm Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeptember:sing:


----------



## Optimizer (27. März 2008)

Also....
geplant war ja das Wochenende 5. und 6. April.
Wenn ich hier jetzt einen bevorzugten Tag und ein mögliche Teilnahme gemeldet bekomme, kann ich ne kleine Tour (so 40 km) planen...


----------



## Thorsten_F (27. März 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also....
> geplant war ja das Wochenende 5. und 6. April.
> Wenn ich hier jetzt einen bevorzugten Tag und ein mögliche Teilnahme gemeldet bekomme, kann ich ne kleine Tour (so 40 km) planen...



Samstags wäre mir lieber.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. März 2008)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> Samstags wäre mir lieber.




ich bin für Samstags !


----------



## Optimizer (27. März 2008)

okay... ich zähle 3x Samstag (Thorsten, Rocky & I)


----------



## Optimizer (28. März 2008)

So, das hier passiert:

Datum: Samstag, 05. April 2008
Uhrzeit: 10.00 Uhr
Start- und Zielpunkt: Parkplatz am Bahnhof in Rodalben/Pfalz
Strecke: ca. 40-42km mit leicht unter/um 1000hm
geboten werden Trails (wir starten auf einem Teilstück des Felsenwanderwegs!), Felsen, Abfahrten, Spass und Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Wenn wir es schaffen, können wir auf dem Rodalber PWV-Haus den Abschluss der Tour mit einem Weizen, Calvados oder ähnlichem machen...
Die Bilder hier sollen euch schon mal Appetit machen auf die Tour.
Wir werden am Randzonenausblick vorbei kommen:






Und dieses hübsche Felsentor werden wir von unten durchfahren:
[IMGhttp://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=222[/IMG]

Einen Tag vorher gebe ich nochmals die Wetterprognose durch. Wer ne genaue Anfahrtsbeschreibung brauch (oder meine Handynummer) meldet sich hier oder per PN...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Bergwerk-Union-Saison-Opening-Aushilfsveranstalter


----------



## Optimizer (28. März 2008)

So, das hier passiert:

Datum: Samstag, 05. April 2008
Uhrzeit: 10.00 Uhr
Start- und Zielpunkt: Parkplatz am Bahnhof in Rodalben/Pfalz
Strecke: ca. 40-42km mit leicht unter/um 1000hm
geboten werden Trails (wir starten auf einem Teilstück des Felsenwanderwegs!), Felsen, Abfahrten, Spass und Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Wenn wir es schaffen, können wir auf dem Rodalber PWV-Haus den Abschluss der Tour mit einem Weizen, Calvados oder ähnlichem machen...
Die Bilder hier sollen euch schon mal Appetit machen auf die Tour.
Wir werden am Randzonenausblick vorbei kommen:






Und dieses hübsche Felsentor werden wir von unten durchfahren:





Einen Tag vorher gebe ich nochmals die Wetterprognose durch. Wer ne genaue Anfahrtsbeschreibung brauch (oder meine Handynummer) meldet sich hier oder per PN...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Bergwerk-Union-Saison-Opening-Aushilfsveranstalter


----------



## Optimizer (1. April 2008)

Ich "uppe" mal...
Gibts schon ne Rückmeldung, wer alles mitfahren würde???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (1. April 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibts schon ne Rückmeldung, wer alles mitfahren würde???



 
evtl plus noch ein oder zwei


----------



## Optimizer (3. April 2008)

So, Leutz, ich muss leider die Tour *absagen*...  
Hab mir in den letzten Tagen irgendwie dermaßen nen Wolf geritten, dass ich längere Touren nur unter Schmerzen bestreiten kann...  
Tut mir echt leid, aber muss mir jetzt mal Ruhe gönnen. DIe Tour können wir aber gerne an einem anderen Datum (aber nicht mehr im April) nachholen!

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2008)

26.-28.09  den den den   ich will auch direkt nach dem internationalen mtb marthon st wendel


----------

